# I need a debloated Stock 2.3.3 rom...but I haven't been able to find one



## moviemogul (Sep 3, 2011)

Can anyone please help me?


----------



## nitsuj17 (Jun 27, 2011)

ummm, rmk's gingersense is pretty much stock, deodexed, debloated


----------



## poontab (Jun 7, 2011)

Moved to general. Development sections are for releases only.


----------

